# what to do with knots in cutting boards?



## indychips (Jul 16, 2012)

I have made several end grain cutting boards this past week. In a few cases, when I cut cross cut my pieces, a few never seen before knots appear. What can I use to fill in the voids where the knots are? I know the voids left by knots cannot be good for raw meet juices, so how can I fill them? Wood putty, wood glue, CA glue, saw dust mixed with glue? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

If it were me, I would fill the knot holes with a mixture of 5-minute epoxy and fine sanding sawdust. Fill the holes and leave them just proud of the surface where they can be scraped and sanded down once cured. I use this fix for almost all of my knot problems.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Another vote for epoxy here.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Depending on the size, drill out the knot with a forstner bit, then glue in a plug from the same specie. I haven't needed to do this, but it seems like it would work. Just a thought.


----------

